# "Security" PIR Motion Sensor + Arduino?



## BlackForestHaunt (Oct 13, 2013)

*Hey guys! *

I have a few questions about the motion controllers. I know you can buy these:

http://www.frightprops.com/prop-controller-motion-trigger.html

from FrightProps and have a very solid motion detector, but they are 30$+. I was wondering if this kind of detector could be used the same way, just by hacking it to NOT light up with the motion is detected.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12M-Securit...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item1e875b9a2b

So basically if that the blue wire on this is a trigger pin, then it could be accepted through a microcontroller such as an arduino. If it gives an "On" signal when motion is detected, it can very easily be used as a motion detector for a 1/3 of the price. Also, it says it runs of of 90V-240V AC, so it could be "plugged" straight into the wall. ("plugged" meaning you would need a plug to be attached to it.) I could give it it's neccesary power, then use the what i think to be a trigger pin as an input on a microcontroller, and program it so that when the motion is detected then I can activate props. I really hope this is the case.

It sounds like it could work, but I'm just wondering if anybody has had experiences with these, or tried to use them, it failed/worked, etc. Any help is appreciated.

I had also mentioned the arduino, because those microcontrollers seem as if they can work perfectly as prop controllers, and i have plenty of experience with them to make it work, minus sound. (Which is okay for the props I'm building.)

Really would love help because this is the first year we are going with some air props and i want everything to work out and not just have random cylinders laying around in the back while the haunt goes on.

Thanks!


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

I use arduinos for my controllers. 
I use these pir sensors and the arduino powers them!
Amazon.com : 5x Pyroelectric Infrared PIR Motion Sensor Detector Module : Camera & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@316CqwCUd0L

I have had a couple fail but when they are only $2 so it is still worth it.

Also you can add sound to the arduino. I use these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251371884820?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## BlackForestHaunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks alot. I had seen some of those on eBay, but just didnt know what to get. I will probably be getting these to test out.


----------



## EvilEye (Nov 14, 2012)

I did the same last year as HavenHaunt and used those PIRs connected to my Arduino. I bought up a bunch of surplus RJ-11 cord at the local electronics shop and ran that throughout the garage to my hanging PIRs. I used toilet paper rolls cut in half to help focus the sensor's coverage. Worked great triggering both the Arduino and Tyler's 4 button banger.


----------

